# SIBO positive need help



## colette binger (Sep 26, 2014)

My name is Colette, 41 years old. Began problems in June of 2013 after a "routine" partial hysterectomy, my bowel became incarcerated - herniated in my belly button incision site. So, two surgeries, and 9 days in the hospital, and here I am. Struggled for months, lost weight and dealt with diarrhea, constipation, explosions, enemas, probiotics, anti depressants,anxiety, weight loss, weight maintained etc, etc... And once I thought I had figured things out- April of 2014 hit...woke up one morning, and my morning coffee made me bloat to an average 5 month pregnancy. So, I drank water- and bloated the same with that...so I knew something was wrong. After several routine blood work ups, I was extremely vit D deficient (17) and vit B deficient and started Flagyl for the "theorized infection" (along with Vit D and B supplements at a high level. Flagyl turned me upside down, had ever side effect, but didn't realize it- just thought I was that ill from the infection. PLEASE read the side effects of that medicine. Another symptom I began noticing was my saliva had become rabbi like white, frothy- foamy- or cotton mouth dry. Worse in the morning after waking. Dr. prescribed at 3 different times yeast infection tablets thinking I had thrush, or some kind of yeast infection that was coming back up into my mouth. It never went away- still have it to this day. Saw a decrease when I used Vit B drops, but never went away.

I have undergone several tests, endoscopy, colonoscopy both with biopsies, barium testing in the stomach (testing for gasteroperosis) and barium in small intestine (follow through), barium to check for obstructions, xrays, ct scans- etc etc. Finally did a SIBO breathe test and that came back positive, which many doctors don't test for, because they treat the same way for it regardless, depending on symptomology.

It is now September, I have primarily followed the SIBO diet and the FODMAP diets. I have also been treated with 2 14 day courses of Xifaxin. Dr. took me off VSL #3 probiotics. My symptoms seem the be the least when I am VERY- EXTREMELY restrictive in my diet.... most restrictive form of SIBO diet (fish, chicken, little ham, salmon, eggs, mushrooms, spinach, green beans, carrotts,- all cooked/not raw). The problem with this is I lost 7 pounds in 2 weeks the last time I did this. I felt good- the only time I felt ill is when I drank about 2 cups of chocolate almond milk through out the day..was horribly bloated, cramping and flue like for 2 days until I had a major blow out. I am currently dairy free, gluten free, sugar and fake sugar (alternatives) free, low fructose...SO what is left? NOT MUCH.

I am definitely struggling. Both physically and mentally. I have a difficult time getting in 700-800 calories a day. I do not feel or very rarely feel hungry. I have to nap daily, or I don't sleep well at night. I have tried adding things back in from time to time, and it seems my body doesn't like that idea at all. What I could eat two months ago- that I added back, I can no longer add back. It is very odd. A few months ago I was able to eat rice, quinoa, those veggie straw (snack like) snacks. I struggle with all of those things now. I bloat much easier even on those items. I am SO sick of chicken, turkey, and fish. I am SO sick of green beans and the allowed veggies.

So what do I do? I have seen two different G,I doctors. Right now, I have been off Xifaxin for 2 weeks, added Hysocymine (sp) to help with spasm in my colon when I eat. I am also suppose to go low fructose with my diet and write everything down, can't even add back some eggies, haven't even made it to fruits yet.. In a month check in...and see my doctor in 2 months.  I am currently weighing in at 131 pounds. Losing approx 3-7 pounds every 14 days. Feeling so frustrated. I can barely work- lone enough take care of my children and household.

Please- any advice, I am sure I left some things out.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Collette

Please read the post I just made here in the Stories section - I think it might just help you.

My final break thru came when I went to a Low Carb / High Fat diet. It is a bit extreme as it is VERY low carb, less than 30 a day and very high fat but

the results are stunning. My 25 years of IBS affliction has disappeared, literally overnight. It could help you too.


----------

